

Why Is The World Run By Bean Counters? - sunjain
http://blogs.forbes.com/stevedenning/2011/07/16/why-is-the-world-run-by-bean-counters/?partner=yahootix

======
glimcat
The abuse of survivor bias in this article pisses me off.

There are much more valuable lessons to take away from Amazon et al. than "be
radical, be new, run the world differently." For starters, the companies he
uses as positive examples all spend an enormous amount of their attention on
optimizing the user experience. Wouldn't that be more valuable to emulate?

------
1010011010
Accountants and MBAs should not run anything, except a calculator. Lutz was
right to say that car guys should make cars, software guys should make
software, etc.

